# Zealand Hut and Hale from Zealand Road?



## Greg (Aug 2, 2001)

I'll be "cooler camping" at Sugarloaf II Campground next week. I'd like to dayhike Hale. Thinking about parking on Zealand Road at the Hale Brook trailhead, and then hiking up Zealand Road to Zealand Trail. I'll then continue up Zealand Trail to the hut and then up Hale via Lend-a-Hand. I'll descend back to the car via Hale Brook Trail. I'm thinking this loop will be about 6-8 miles. Is that a correct assumption? What should I expect? Is Hale's summit exposed at all? Suggestions are appreciated. Thanks and look for pics later next week!


----------



## Mike P. (Aug 2, 2001)

From Memory after planning different parts of your trip for several of my own.

Road walk 1 mile. (harder than Zealand trail but still easy)
Zealand trail to Hut about three miles all easy walking.  The .2 on Twinway is hardest climb.  Lend-a-hand leaves Twinway about .1 from hut.
L-A-H is 2.7 to Hale Summit.  It's a clearing cut when they had a firetower.  A six footer gets a fair view of Twins & if standing on summit cairn a view towards Washington.  L-A-H gains only 1350 feet grades are easy accept in a few spots & is more remarkable for bog bridges than steep terrain.  If you believe in feeding Gray Jays, bring seed, gorp, etc, & as Hale is a good feeding spot

Hale Brook is 2.2 mile moderate grades.

Total is about 10 miles but terrain is such that you should be able to do quicker than many other 10 mile days. I'd say 4-7 hours depending on your pace.

Did I read your topic correctly?  I thought it said Tom.  That would be about 2.4 to A-Z + 1 mile on Road although why park at Hale Brook for Tom unless you want to do both.  It's about 2.8 from Zealand trail on A-Z to Tom Spur & .6 on Spur each way


----------



## burg (Aug 2, 2001)

I did this, in reverse, with my daughter when she was 8 or 9.  We stayed at Zealand overnight.  The cruise out from the hut, including the road walk was cake.  The LAH was a little more rough.  I think either way this is pretty doable.  Summit of Hale is a clearing with a large rockpile (not really a cairn.  Sheltered to the top.  Views are limited and shrinking as the trees grow.


----------

